# Ethernet fails on kernels >=2.6.34

## Colt45

I have a Dell XPS M1330. Ethernet has not worked since 2.6.33 series.

```
09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5906M Fast Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Dell XPS M1330

        Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 17

        Memory at fe5f0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [50] Vital Product Data

        Capabilities: [58] Vendor Specific Information: Len=78 <?>

        Capabilities: [e8] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [d0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [13c] Virtual Channel

        Kernel modules: tg3

```

This is the error I get from tg3:

```

[  196.396429] tg3.c:v3.116 (December 3, 2010)

[  196.396455] tg3 0000:09:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[  196.396479] tg3 0000:09:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[  196.515870] tg3 0000:09:00.0: phy probe failed, err -19

[  196.592731] tg3 0000:09:00.0: Problem fetching invariants of chip, aborting

[  196.592771] tg3 0000:09:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

```

Any ideas would be helpful. Ive been searching all over for a solution to this and have not found one.

----------

## DONAHUE

does your kernel config have?

 *Quote:*   

> [*] Network device support  ---> 
> 
> --- Network device support  
> 
> {M}   PHY Device support and infrastructure  --->
> ...

 

----------

## Colt45

Yes, it does.

----------

## DONAHUE

you could try in turn:

 *Quote:*   

> < > Drivers for Broadcom PHYs 
> 
> <M> Drivers for Broadcom 63xx SOCs internal PHY

 

 *Quote:*   

> <M> Drivers for Broadcom PHYs 
> 
> < > Drivers for Broadcom 63xx SOCs internal PHY

 

 *Quote:*   

> < > Drivers for Broadcom PHYs 
> 
> < > Drivers for Broadcom 63xx SOCs internal PHY

 

not sure but {M} PHY Device support and infrastructure ---> may have entered the kernel with version 2.6.34

a gentoo and/or kernel bug may be appropriate

----------

## Colt45

Ive also tried unloading those modules -including libphy and tg3- then reloading them in different orders. Since Ive found some info reguarding this that suggests that. No dice so far.

Ive researched this before and come across some info I had dug up. The ssb module for the wireless also reads the the wrong sprom version. Specifically its getting all ones for all of its questions for the device though Ive forgotten how I got that info.

----------

## DONAHUE

you might try downloading tg3 direct from broadcom, removing tg3 and phylib ( < >   PHY Device support and infrastructure  ---> ) from the kernel config, compiling and booting a current kernel, installing the downloaded tg3 .

----------

## Colt45

That didnt work. Like I said, the wireless does not work either, and the Sonics Silicon driver complains about invalid SPROM CRC.

----------

